#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-25
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
 * cossier is back (gone 00:37:51)
<xaky_> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-26
<wagafo> * wgarcia is off-line
<wagafo> * wgarcia is offline *
 * wagafo is offline
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-28
<joanpuba> bona tarde
<joanpuba> algu ya te el 11.04 instalat?
<cossier> nop es prest
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-01
<Francesc> Hola. Acabo d'actualitzar de Ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 i estic tenint  problemes per obrir el nou escriptori Unity. Algú em pot donar alguna idea per on buscar el problema?
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit companys!
<josepgallart> bona nit sergimateo i SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<wagafo> bones rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre companys
<josepgallart>       bones
<alexm> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> ###########################################
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt de l'ordre del dia és
<rafael_carreras> Festa Natty
<rafael_carreras> Últims retocs
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que no hem tingut més comunicacions amb l'equip local, oi?
<wagafo> Hi ha 23 inscrits ara mateix, comptant la gent de l'equip
 * alexm encara s'ha d'inscriure al drupal
<SiscoGarcia> jo vaig parlar l'altre dia amb l'Albert Que per veure si li calia alguna cosa i sembla que ho té tot controlat
<SiscoGarcia> em va dir que hi havia 12 inscrits
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia:  saps si tenen ja les samarretes?
<SiscoGarcia> però sembla que la cosa s'ha animat?
<wagafo> Jo vaig intercanviar amb l'Albert Que sobre intercanviar les dades dels inscrits
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, nops :(
<SiscoGarcia> no ho sé, vull dir
<wagafo> Sembla que a l'Albert Que no li arriben tots els correus d'inscripcions, a mi sí.
<rafael_carreras> ens falta decidir quins són els mestres de cerimònies
<SiscoGarcia> en qualsevol cas si wagafo ho tens controlat ja està bé
<wagafo> Jo no hi seré, us passaré un full de càlcul amb les dades dels inscrits
<SiscoGarcia> i també caldria definir la presentació
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: perfecte
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí
<rafael_carreras> alexm: vols fer la presentació? :-)
<SiscoGarcia> si us sembla jo em veig amb cor de fer-ne una a l'estil del Giorgio
<SiscoGarcia> De fet seria una còpia seua (en vaig fer una fa dos anys a Soses)
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla molt bé, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> però en versió reduïda
<rafael_carreras> clar
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: endavant
<wagafo> Adjudicat +1
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, si vols fer-la al teu estil també m'està bé
<sergimateo> adjudicat +1
<wagafo> Sempre quedarà amb accent nordoriental
<alexm> jo ja faré el tancament, gràcies SiscoGarcia ;)
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, okis
<rafael_carreras> bé, una cosa menys, ens queden els mestres de cerimònia
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, més aviat sudoccidental :P
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: però si et cal un spàrring, t'ajudo :D
<rafael_carreras> jo proposo que els decidim allà mateix, perquè serem més dels que som ara a la reunió
<SiscoGarcia> ja t'avisaré, però en principi es tracta d'una cosa molt expositiva
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, els mestres de cerimònies també estaran en funció de la install
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/InstallParty
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja veurem com ho fem
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<sergimateo> si
<SiscoGarcia> penseu que també hi ha l'equip local per fer de mestres de cerimònies
<sergimateo> tema acreditacions.
<sergimateo> Fem com la passada festa, m'encarrego d'imprimir-les, va bé?
<SiscoGarcia> en principi els porta-targes els posaven els de les samarretes
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: perfecte, ja passaràs el tiquet
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, què tal si parles amb l'Albert Que a veure si té prevista alguna altra cosa?
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, respecte a que?
<wagafo> Sols comprovaria com són els portargetes perque no hi hagi un problema d'incompatabilitat
<SiscoGarcia> respecte a les acreditacions. Vull dir si pensa imprimir-ne ell o què
<wagafo> incompatibilitat, vull dir
<rafael_carreras> segur que són mida targeta de crèdit
<SiscoGarcia> crec que a última hora ens ha calgut més coordinació :(
<sergimateo> wagafo, cert. li envio un correu a l'albert perquè em verifiqui les mides abans d'imprimir (que ho fare dijous o divendres)
<SiscoGarcia> esperava que vingués l'Albert Que a la reunió
<sergimateo> vull comentar també sobre el transport (encara que es una mica personal):
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, si a algú li cal lloc per dormir (no accessible, ho sento josepgallart ) disposo d'un llit de matrimoni i dos llits de 90 cm
<sergimateo> algu de bcn o rodalies per compartir transport?
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: jo matix
<sergimateo> ho dic per no anar sol amb el meu cotxe
<josepgallart> si us acosteu a caldes jo puc portar dues persones
<alexm> jo vaig ple
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, crec que el Pau Iranzo havia fet una petició semblant a la llista
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, et sobra lloc?
<rafael_carreras> per un sí
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, no recordo haver-ho vist
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, guarda-me'l.
<SiscoGarcia> crec recordar-ho fa dies, abans de la UGJ
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: ja el tens reservat :-)
<sergimateo> ok, gracies kappo
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: vols dir que no era per anar a la UGJ?
<SiscoGarcia> doncs potser sí, però jo vaig entendre que era per ara. en qualsevol cas ja dirà alguna cosa si li cal
<SiscoGarcia> val a dir que també venen més gent de gnulinux.cat
<albertque> hola bona nit, perdoneu que arribi tard
<wagafo> Benvingut, albertque
<sergimateo> per mi ja està, nomes era comentar lo de les acreditacions. no se m'acut ser mes.
<rafael_carreras> hola albertque
<SiscoGarcia> hola albertque
<sergimateo> bona nit, albertque!
<josepgallart> hola albert
<rafael_carreras> albertque: teniu ja les samarretes?
<albertque> em va dir el que les feia que les estava fent, no li he tornat a pregutnar
<albertque> espero que si, i si no x dissabte segur
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<albertque> oh, malament sinó
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<albertque> per on anaveu? despres us fare un resum d les meves gestions si voleu
<rafael_carreras> hem estat repassant coses per la festa i diria que ho tenim tot enllestit
<rafael_carreras> he rebut el conference pack de canonical i estic esperant els cd
<sergimateo> albertque, i els porta targetes ja els teniu? Es que havia parlat de qui imprimia les acreditacions. jo m'he ofert a fer-ho, pero em caldria verificar les mides del porta targetes, per que encaixin be.
<josepgallart> que es el conference pack??
<albertque> si, ens els dona el que ens fa les samarretes
<albertque> quants n'hi demano?
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: sóns els regals de les gorres, xapes, enganxines i els penjolls d'acreditacions
<josepgallart> ok
<sergimateo> albertque, ni idea... 100 per dir alguna cosa? o es picar molt alt?
<albertque> no, jo crec q els podem tenir
<albertque> ja mirare això d les mides
<SiscoGarcia> no et pensis, si ara rondem les 25 no és picar alt
<SiscoGarcia> penseu que aquesta setmana és quan hi haurà més inscripcions
<albertque> a mi em feia patir doncs, q no fossim 4 gats
<wagafo> Fem un recordatori de la festa al Fòrum i a la llista?
<albertque> hem de moure-ho més, no?
<wagafo> Ara mateix hi ha 23 inscripcions, albertque
<albertque> espero q vingui gent d borges tb
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, aquesta setmana hi haurà notícies a webs, blocs, piulades, et.
<albertque> el que si q hauré de saber és quants dinars he d'encarregar
<SiscoGarcia> etc.
<wagafo> De Borges no n'hi ha ningú inscrit
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, això ho sabràs per les inscripcions, no?
<alexm> albertque: fins quan tenim temps per apuntar-nos al dinar?
<albertque> de moment, q hagin fet l'ingres només n'hi ha 2 o 3
<albertque> fins divendres
<alexm> ok
<wagafo> HI molt més que han marcat que es volen quedar a dinar, però no han fet l'ingrés, alguns són de l'equip
<sergimateo> jo no vaig poder fer la transferencia perque em demanava el nom del titular, i no el posava al post-formulari
<albertque> osti, doncs el titular sóc jo
<albertque> q lleig :(
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, jo ho vaig fer sense nom... i si no podia ser d'altra manera vaig posar festa natty
<wagafo> Ho poso al formulari?
<albertque> si ho demana, s'ha de posar no?
<albertque> Albert Que Quer
<alexm> millor que ho posem
<sergimateo> o sigui titular del compte: Albert Que, oi?
<albertque> si
<wagafo> Ja mateix ho poso
<SiscoGarcia> però si no vols que surti el teu nom, també podem posar FestaNatty o alguna cosa així
<albertque> no em fa res, només q queda com si me'ls quedés jo
<josepgallart> e posat un enllaç de la festa al grup del facebook ubuntucat
<josepgallart> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=31871956698
<albertque> si no poses el nom del titular "de veritat" q no doni problemes...
<albertque> q els bancs son molt punyeteros
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: el concepte i el nom són camps diferents de la transferència
<albertque> jo vaig crear un esdeveniment al facebook
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, però jo m'he inventat el nom Festa Natty i m'ho ha acceptat
<albertque> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=31871956698#!/event.php?eid=206919269320976
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir que ha «colat», oi albertque
<wagafo> Ostres, ubuntu.cat està donant errors de base de dades, no sé qui té accés al servidor on està instal·lat...
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: com diu l' albertque, millor no jugar amb els bancs
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, pots confirmar si el meu ingrès t'ha arribat?
<alexm> en cas de problemes, si hi ha el nom i el concepte ben clars, millor
<albertque> ara ho miro, la notificacio del banc no m'ha arribat encara
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, això segur
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més de la festa?
<sergimateo> albertque, les mides l'acreditació son 180mm x 54mm, plegat per la meitat, o sigui 90x54. Ho dic per si li pots preguntar al que ens les dona si aquestes miden encaixen be
<wagafo> En els errors que surten a ubuntu.cat es veu /home/papapep, suposo que dóna alguna pista, oi?
<sergimateo> per part meva, no se m'acudeix res més.
<SiscoGarcia> doncs encara queda pendent el tema mestres de cerimònies/install
<albertque> doncs jo només dir-vos q en benjami esta confirmat, ja té els bitllets
<albertque> ho paga Antaviana, q és una empresa d'aqui q té un peu a la Borrassa tb
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, perfecte!
<SiscoGarcia> dóna les gràcies a Antaviana
<albertque> seran donades
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: la distribució demestres de cerimònia la farem a l'entrada
<rafael_carreras> a última hora :)
<wagafo> Ja he posat el nom del titular al missatge que surt al final de la inscripció, però el  drupal està donant errors de base de dades, espero que no tiri enrere a la gent que es vol inscriure
<SiscoGarcia> entesos rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> a quina hora quedem per muntar les coses?
<rafael_carreras> és veritat!
<SiscoGarcia> comença a les 10:00, quan podreu ser a les Borges?
<rafael_carreras> a les 9:00?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, el tema logístic com el teniu?
<albertque> quina logística?
<albertque> local assegurat, instal·laccions han de començar aquesta setmana
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir el tema xarxa, endolls, etc als diferents espais
<albertque> ordinadors i cia, en principi tb ha d'estar
<albertque> el material hi és, falta posar-lo a lloc
<SiscoGarcia> això volia dir. perfecte!
<albertque> aquesta setmana comença el festival
<SiscoGarcia> i tant!
<alexm> el tema de la install com el tenim?
<alexm> cal que portem alguna cosa?
<albertque> el servidor, el merxandaisin i no se si alguna cosa més
<albertque> i ganes d treballar ;)
<alexm> així entenc que no cal que dugui res, oi?
<albertque> no se m'acut res, q pot faltar?
<SiscoGarcia> de ganes de treballar no en falten
<SiscoGarcia> com ho tenim de gent per la install?
<alexm> ho deia pel servidor o algun commutador, però entenc que ho teniu tot lligat :)
<albertque> el servidor confiava en q el duieu vosaltres, el conmutador no hi comptava
<albertque> pensavem posar wi-fi i switchs per si cal connectar-se x cable
<albertque> això de gent x la install anava x mi?
<alexm> d'acord, ara veig que *sí* he de dur el servidor
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, noooo, ho deia en general, perquè al wiki de la install no n'hi ha gaire gent https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/InstallParty
<albertque> alexm si no el vols portar a la borrassa hi ha ordinadors, xo com q no se com esta la configuracio seria més segur si ja el baixes posat a punt
<alexm> no em costa dur-lo, cap problema
<albertque> doncs millor
<albertque> per on anavem? faran falta 2 mestres de cerimonies, un per cada espai, no?
<rafael_carreras> albertque: sí
<albertque> (és q no trobo l'ordre del dia)
<rafael_carreras> potser tu podries ser un d'ells :-)
<alexm> jo estaré amb els periodistes, així que no puc comprometre'm gaire de moment
<rafael_carreras> hem acordat que en parlaríem allà mateix a les 9:00 h
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, jo crec que si sou uns quants de les Borges i uns quants de nosaltres podem cobrir-ho perfectament sense que ens suposi gaire feina
<albertque> q queda per parlar doncs?
<rafael_carreras> diria que res
<SiscoGarcia> ... i encara tindrem temps per poder anar a alguna xerrada
<rafael_carreras> va, deixem el tema que anem tard :-)
<rafael_carreras> segon punt: Festa Install Les Corts
<rafael_carreras> Últims retocs
<rafael_carreras> la lluisa se n'encarrega bastant d'això, jo hi arribaré una mica tard
<rafael_carreras> no crec que calguin retocs, així que passem a l'últim punt, si us va bé
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<wagafo> +1
<rafael_carreras> Tercer punt: Iniciativa Ciutadania 4.0
<rafael_carreras> Ens hi adherim?
<rafael_carreras> http://ciutadania40.cat/
<wagafo> Penso que de moment com es sols donar visibilitat a l'equip a la seva web, es pot dir que endavant. Quan proposin les altres coses que diuen, reunions i coses així, s'haurà de veure que fan i si val la pena continuar.
<wagafo> Això del patrocini de Telefònica dóna una mica de dubte.
<SiscoGarcia> doncs no ho tinc gaire clar, això que hi hagi Telefónica Catalunya al darrere no sé com prendre-m'ho?
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, qui és Telefónica Catalunya?
<SiscoGarcia> perquè no és Movistar, oi?
<alexm> jo em refio de l'enric senabre, que és qui va enviar el correu
<wagafo> De moment sols proposen donar visibilitat al Loco Ubuntu Català a la seva web
<rafael_carreras> alexm: jo també, veus?
<SiscoGarcia> jo no en dubto, entre altres coses no el conec, però no sé què pensar.
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, parlen del loco català, no «en català», s'hauria de corregir ;)
<josepgallart> http://www.catalunya40.es/ca/sobre-telefonica ,aqui informacio sobre telefonica catalunya
<wagafo> Jo els diria que poden posar la informació sobre el Loco Ubuntu i que corregeixin el que faci falta
<josepgallart> estic d'acord amb wagafo
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: de fet, ja l'han posada, la informació :-)
<SiscoGarcia> he de dir que la idea em sembla una bona iniciativa, per tant crec que no ens hem d'oposar, però estaria a sobre per si es vol fer un ús comercial o alguna cosa així
<wagafo> Em sembla que encara no és pública, no hi ha cap enllaç visible
<albertque> (perdoneu, marxo: oi que ja hem acabat de les borges?)
<SiscoGarcia> merci albertque fins dissabte
<albertque> ens veiem dissabte vinent, si fa falta res teniu el meu contacte
<albertque> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ah, li vaig preguntar si la llicència amb que s'alliberran els informes seria lliure (sense el no-comercial) i em va dir que pensava que sí
<sergimateo> fins dissabte, albert!
<wagafo> Adéu albertque, ja et passaré la llsita d'inscrits final
<rafael_carreras> li vaig dir que per nosaltres és molt important que la llicència sigui lliure
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<josepgallart> Publicació dels resultats obtinguts     Després de l'estudi i desenvolupament estratègic de  les iniciatives es publicaran els resultats en forma de mapa  interactiu, on es podran visualitzar les conclusions resultants i altres  dades d'interès sota llicència Creative Common
<josepgallart> http://ciutadania40.cat/resultats
<rafael_carreras> sí, per això li vaig preguntar si la llicència seria lliure, no totes les creative common ho són
<josepgallart> a ok
<rafael_carreras> m'estava rellegint el correu i només demanen que els confirmem les dades
<rafael_carreras> així, els hem e corregir el que estigui malament i prou, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no ens compromet a res, de fet.
<rafael_carreras> almenys de moment
<wagafo> Jo he entès el mateix, +1 rafael_carreras
<wagafo> Diuen que més endavant proposaran reunions i altres iniciatives, és llavors quan haurem d'estar a la guait
<rafael_carreras> sí
<sergimateo> penso que no ens afecta gaire aquest assumpte. Em dona la sensació que es per orientar a potenciar la teva iniciativa (potser algo més empresarial que associatiu com nosaltres)
<sergimateo> pas 1 fas la proposta de la iniciativa, pas 2 et seleccionen i t'assignen un orientador, pas 3 trobades amb orientadors i empreses
<sergimateo> pas 4 publicació dels resultats
<sergimateo> copio el pas 3 de la seva web "En la fase final del projecte s'organitzaran trobades amb orientadors, professionals i persones representants d'empreses i d'institucions públiques, per tal de cercar vies per millorar les iniciatives i fer que tinguin més ressò."
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: també m'ho sembla, però ja veurem, potser ens interessa ser-hi per donar el contrapunt
<rafael_carreras> i per dir que no ens agrada :-)
<sergimateo> crec que per no tenir el seu "projecte" buuit des de l'inici, han colocat unes iniciatives per defecte
<alexm> si no vaig errat, la idea original de l'enric era crear un sistema per patronicar iniciatives
<sergimateo> entre elles la nostra i per exemple també la d'amical viquipedia
<SiscoGarcia> d'acord, però això que Telefónica (actual Movistar) es posi en contacte amb iniciatives crítiques amb l'ús de les TIC em fa malpensar. però endavant, que no quedi per mi
<sergimateo> pero em sembla bé ser-hi des de l'inici, aixi ens fan publi gratis
<alexm> en una reunió del drumbeat vam parlar d'això i de com costa trobar patrocioni
<alexm> i als patrocinadors els costa trobar qui patrocinar sense llençar els calés
<sergimateo> despres ja es veura com evoluciona
<josepgallart> en aquesta fase em de seri, penso jo
<SiscoGarcia> endavant doncs
<wagafo> Votem?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<sergimateo> quin es l'enunciat de la votació?
<wagafo> La proposta és acceptar que publiquin la nostra pàgina i que algú s'ho miri i faci correccions
<rafael_carreras> enviem a l'enric les correccions pertinents per a aparèixer al web ciutadania40.cat?
<SiscoGarcia> d'entrada diu «comunitat catalana d'Ubuntu»
<rafael_carreras> sí, és el primer a corregir
<wagafo> T'ho mires tu, SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> però votem? :-)
<wagafo> ?
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<alexm> +1
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<sergimateo> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, m'ho miraré jo i li enviaré les correccions
<wagafo> d'acord, rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies RC ;)
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem
<rafael_carreras> gràcies a tothom per venir a la reunió
 * wagafo els desitja una bona festa Natty i intentarà anar a alguna a les Amèriques
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies equip!
<josepgallart> fins dissabte a les 9
<rafael_carreras> a alguns barcelonins els veuré demà
<rafael_carreras> gràcies wagafo i ja ens n'informaràs
<SiscoGarcia> fins dissabte a les 9... i ja sabeu si voleu llit en teniu per Lleida ;)
<rafael_carreras> fins dissabte doncs
<sergimateo> fins dissabte a les 9:00!
<SiscoGarcia> fins dissabte!
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: ja en parlarem d'on quedem i tot això
<wagafo> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ############################################
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, si ja et trucaré dijous o divendres
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit a tothom!
<alexm> bona nit
<josepgallart> bonanit a tots
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-23
<mario__> bon dia ,
<mario__> necessito la vostra ajuda ,
<mario__> necessito els requeriments tècnics necessaris per a poder instal.lar ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mario__> els requeriments oficials
<mario__> gràcies per avançat
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-24
<farua> Hola
<tsdgeos> 45 segons de paciència!
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-25
<AngelaBennett> Hola
<tsdgeos> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-26
<M___> ei bon dia, el pangolin surt avui?
<M___> algu li passa que en la versió actual la velocitat de transfer desde el PC al USB es relentitza? I by the way, si ho han arreglat amb el Pangolin?
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> a la nova versió 12.04, el gnome3 es troba als dipòsits?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hol
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jo sí el tinc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> l'he instalat des dels diposits, el gnome-shell
<jordisayol> i que tal Gosset_Inofensiu? hi és tot? coŀlisiona amb l'unity? etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> va be
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo k passa es k jo m'estic ara instalant el xubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pq veig que el gnome-classic no mola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i no m'agraden ni unity ni gnome-shell
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cinnamon i mate peten pertot arreu
<SEbes> bones
<SEbes> algun em podria dir com ho puc fer per tenir poder separar les diferents finestres ( oarxius) per exemple del writer
<SEbes> en la barra de l'esquerra
<SEbes> tinc Ubuntu 11 i estic bastant peix
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-22
<turkil> hola
<turkil> bon dia
<turkil> a part d'aquest, algun altre canal interessant per parlar de software lliure?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-04-24
<Guest3787> hola tothom
<Guest3787> Sapigueu com es configura en la terminal una connexió wireless con clave wpa? es que se esta connectant però no navega. ara estic amb un cable
<tsdgeos> uf
<tsdgeos> wpa al terminal es una mica conyaḉ
<tsdgeos> s'ha de configurar el wpa_supplicant i tal
<tsdgeos> no es trivial
<Guest3787> i et recordas com abrir el network manager com root des el terminal?
<Guest3787> es que no em deixa modificar res com a usuari logicament
<Guest3787> estic amb una 12.04
<tsdgeos> nope, sorry
<Guest3787> gracias, de totes maneres
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-22
<LFP_> hola
<LFP_> necessito descarregar ubuntu per un asus eepc quin puc descarregar a una memoria usb?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-24
<Esterichia> Bon dia ubuntaires
<Esterichia> Soc un desastre de la informatica i m'estic ficant en camises d'onze vares, pero estic buscant informacio per instalar un sistema facil d'utilitzar al pc de ma mare, jubilada i sense coneixements informatics
<Esterichia> El pc que te a casa es vell, vell, porta xp i ja fa uns anys que cada vegada que la visito em passo el dia netejant virus, popups i totes les merdes (amb perdo) que hi corren
<Esterichia> Crec que una bona solucio seria posar-li ubuntu, i fer de manera que sapiga on esta el skype, el internet i el mail
<Esterichia> Que total, es lo que faria servir la dona
<Esterichia> I m'estalviaria xous que cada vegada que mon germa passa per casa es fot a descarregar ves a saber el que i li omple el trastet de virus
<Esterichia> Fa un bon rato que dono tombs buscant informacio per intalar-ho, i no se si he anat a parar al bon lloc
<Esterichia_> Suposo que per vosaltres, una pregunta com aquesta te facil resposta, tipus "instala! Endavant! Ja tardes!'
<Esterichia_> Pero voldria que, pensant que es per una persona gran, que no hi coneix res, que es especialista a "perdre" les finestres obertes i que quan clicka amb el ratoli, el mou al mateix temps... Doncs que si creieu que seria realment una bona solucio
<Esterichia_> Que amb el xp no s'aclareix (jo tampoc, a la feina utilitzo mac) i cada vegada se li ha d'explicar que vol dir "menu"
<Esterichia_> Ara, aixo si, voluntat no li falta, perque sovint em diu que vol aprendre a fer servir el mail i rebre fotos de nebots i nets. Ahir mateix me va demanar que què era això del "guassat" que si el podia tenir ella tambe a l'ordinador per xerrar amb sa germana...
<Esterichia_> Personeu el rotlo que us estic fotent...
#ubuntu-cat 2014-04-25
<j4son> hola amics
#ubuntu-cat 2015-04-22
<Didix> Hola, bona tarda. Sóc nou aquí. Tinc dubtes a l'hora d'instal·lar Ubuntu al meu ordinador.
<Didix> Per començar, tinc un pc nou amb un disc dur amb 5 particions. Tres d'elles son NFTS amb els següents noms: winretools, OS i PBRimage. Les dues restants són FAT32 i s'anomenen ESP i DIAGS. Totes elles venen preisntalades de fàbrica i suposo que tenen a veure amb el recovery del PC (la recuperació de l'estat inicial dels valors de fàbrica). EL meu dubte és: Si instalo ubuntu amb windows de forma automàtica, m'esborrara les de
#ubuntu-cat 2016-04-29
<Codin13> Hola a tots! Estic una mica atrapat amb un Kubuntu que no em mostra la pantalla de login gràfica, i volia saber si em podeu donar un cop de mà abans de reinstalar el sistema de nou... fa estona que busco i provo coses, reconfigure kubuntu-desktop (reinstall també...) i no hi ha manera
<Codin13> El sistema funciona perquè puc fer login des d'un terminal (F1, F2...) però al provar d'iniciar les X, peta
<Codin13> Diria que és algo del KDE, però no trobo el que passa... (Moltes gràcies per avançat!)
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-25
<Pol> Ei bona nit!
<Pol> [em sap greu no haver pasat per aquí aquests últims dos dies]
<Pol> RomaterTB, bona nit!
<Pol> La veritat és que em moro de son.😅. Però sempre és important mantenir una constància!
<Pol> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-26
<RomaterTB> hola mezod
<mezod> ep
<Pol> Hola!
<Pol> Bona nit.
#ubuntu-cat 2017-04-30
<marcel_> irc.irc-hispano.org/6667
#ubuntu-cat 2018-04-24
<Ogidni> Hola
#ubuntu-cat 2018-04-27
<dedwrtg4gf> hi ha vida aquí?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-23
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Em poso en contacte amb tu perquè en motiu de la presentació de la nova versió d'Ubuntu el 4 de maig, al programa de ràdio "Valors a l'alça" de La Xarxa -les radios municipals de Catalunya- us voldríem fer una entrevista per parlar dels beneficis i dels valors que hi ha darrera el programari lliure i d'una proposta comunitària i
<ubuntaires_teleg> global com és Ubuntu. Seria una entrevista molt divulgativa. … L'entrevista seria aquest dijous, 25 d'abril, a les 19.40h. Pot ser telefònica.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo no podré, però crec que tu @josepgallart ets el més indicat ja que estàs avesat a les entrevistes ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Gracies, ja e confirmat 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> perfecte! Moltes gràcies!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> D'acord!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 👍👍👍👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [👍👍👍👍], Felicitats Jordi! 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Gràcies! És bonic celebrar el dia del … 🐲🐉🐲🐉🐲🐉🐲🐉
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @aniolm [Felicitats Jordi! 😜], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Visca el Drac! … Visca el Vim! … Visca la mare … que ens va parir!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-04-24
<Jaume_> Bon dia. Una pregunta ràpida. En un ordinador una mica vell faig córrer 18.4LTE amb XFCE. Li he dit que sí actualitzi a 19.4 Disco Dingo. Fa tot el procés i en reiniciar ja no arrenca. Pantalla fosca. Sembla que el disc dur de tant en tant treballa però ja porta dues hores. La pregunta és, funcionant amb XCFE puc actualitzar sense fer res especial?  Vull dir si l'actualització jo l'hauria de fer des d'un repositori específi
<Jaume_> Potser tenint 18.04LTS  millor no evolucionar a 19.04?  Millor esperar al proper LTS cap al 2021?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 32bits o 64 bits
<Jaume_> 32 bit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Recorda que no tens actualitzacio de 32 bits en algunes versions, tal com tan dit, millor mantenir la 18.04 LTS
<Jaume_> Excel·lent. Recupero 18.04LTS i espero al següent LTS. Per sort tinc /home en una partició a part i no hauré perdut res esencial.
<Jaume_> gràcies.
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-22
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> demà és Sant Jordi confinat, el dia internacional de les noies i les dones en les TIC, i es publica l'Ubuntu 20.04  … #joemquedoacasa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.muylinux.com/2020/04/22/ubuntu-en-la-cultura-popular/
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-23
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aquesta tarda, alguns pirats del mastodont.cat muntarem un mini recital per celebrar la diada del Drac i del Llibre. Serà a les vuit, via Jitsi. Hi esteu convidats. Us passaré per ací l'enllaç una hora abans. Passeu-ho bé! 🐉📖
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @ggrappa [Aquesta tarda, alguns pirats del mastodont.cat muntarem un mini recital per cele …], 👍😘
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.muylinux.com/2020/04/23/ubuntu-20-04-lts/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Qui ha estat el geni que ha batejat aquesta versió com a «Fossa Fecal»? 😡😡😡😡
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fecal?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ai, espera que em netege les ulleres... ah, Focal! Ja m'estranyava... Però, un moment... On és la foca?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> el bitxo és una fossa, no una foca... jo als fossa els conec de la saga de pel·lis Madagascar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ja hi ha disponible el formulari d'inscripció per a la Festa Focal: … https://www.ubuntu.cat/FestaFocal
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Comencem el recital a les 20.00 . Adreça de la sala (protegida amb contrasenya mentre em baralle amb problemes tècnics ): https://meet.jit.si/mastorecitals#config.startSilent=true
#ubuntu-cat 2020-04-24
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> acabo de veure això... per si us interessa: https://ubuntu.social/@ubuntu/104052862719493001
